# So why is the Exsis so rarely discussed?



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

When I first saw an Exsis I thought it was smashing - maybe the layout on the one I saw wasn't ideal for me but the whole concept of a small unit with a drop down bed seemed to make sense but I rarely see them on the road and rarely see any discussion here.

Have I missed some Exsis horror stories or what?


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

tonyt said:


> ...... I rarely see them on the road and rarely see any discussion here.
> 
> Have I missed some Exsis horror stories or what?


Perhaps they didn't sell well: Hymer have discontinued it in favour of an 'ExisI' for 2007. Rather different layout I think ( not seen a real one) and based on the Ford Transit.

Harvey


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

tonyt said:


> When I first saw an Exsis I thought it was smashing - maybe the layout on the one I saw wasn't ideal for me but the whole concept of a small unit with a drop down bed seemed to make sense but I rarely see them on the road and rarely see any discussion here.
> 
> Have I missed some Exsis horror stories or what?


Tony,

You needed to be a contortionist to get into the drop down bed 8O

Don


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Excis*

There seem to be an increasing number of used Excises/Exceses/Excii (?) appearing in the classifieds. 
Having looked at them more than once, and tried the bed out, I suspect there may be a few cases of bought in haste, repent at leisure.
Frantone.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

We have just traded our Exsis in for the newer Hymer Van.

The Exsis was fine and roomy for 2 but the pullldown bed - whilst large and very comfortable - could be a bit of a pain with the ladder system - especially if you needed a toilet visit in the night! The Fiat Ducato base was old hat - very agricutural on our opinion. Also we had a bike carrier on the back which was also a pain as it sat high above the load compartment so to use it easily, we also needed to carry a small step.

The Van suits our needs better as it has the rear garage for the bikes which is more secure and keeps them cleaner in bad weather, and the fixed bed is a lot easier, if narrower. The Ford 2.2D engine and chassis is superb - it drives much more like a car and is quiet. There is not so much elbow room inside compared to the Exsis, but all in all we are impressed with the Van in comparison.

I would recommend the Van over the Exsis.


----------



## 111571 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi! I just want to say that we have recently bought a 2-year old Excis and we absolutely love it! The bed is sooo comfortable and spacious, a bit of effort with the ladder is nothing! The whole van is spacious and very well planned, big enough for a long holiday for 2 people, without getting claustrophobic. No regrets! Trina


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

tonyt said:


> When I first saw an Exsis I thought it was smashing - maybe the layout on the one I saw wasn't ideal for me but the whole concept of a small unit with a drop down bed seemed to make sense but I rarely see them on the road and rarely see any discussion here.
> 
> Have I missed some Exsis horror stories or what?


Hi, strange you should mention this, we saw one yesterday, a silver one, parked at motorway services on M6 southbound (forton) and we thought that you don't see them much at all on the roads. Brownhills north west had some last year (used) but don't know of any currently. We did consider one then but thought the bed looked a little high up (thought I may be claustraphobic) in it. 
'Dinger' on this forum bought one recently from Peak Leisure in Derbyshire.
Pepandspice.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We looked at the Excis before buying our Van522.

The interior looked clinical - almost like a public loo.
Full of shiny white surface.

Roomy, I grant you, but other than that it ticked no boxes.


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Hymer Exsis*

Just thought i would add my two pence worth,.

As already mentioned , we purchased our Exsis earlier this year and overall are very pleased especially with the overall finnish. The trouble is,
when you are looking to buy a van that measures only 18 ft long, BUT has enough room for storage and lounging there is not alot to choose from.

Both water tanks are inboard, plenty of cupboard space, and keeps up with traffic easily with the 2300 Fiat engine, and king size bed that can fold away in a minute once you have fallen off the ladders !!!!! 

As for the the interior looking like a "urinal/ bathroom " , i would say it was more like an aircraft galley , but each to their own, Only 400 made so a Future classic , ( he says sniggering)

In an ideal world i would quite like the Knaus 600 , BUT not at £40K +

Dinger


----------



## mamie (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello, we bought an Exsis a year ago and just love it. Have been in Europe several times during the year and find it great, with plenty of space and storage. Yes, the bed may be unusual, depending on how you look at it,but it does keep you flexible! and is very comfortable and roomy. It was necessary to find a vehicle to fit on our drive and be all season - very few about. A major bonus is that it fits into most normal parking spaces.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I think B**********ls had one on their pitch at P'bro' last weekend. Can't remember if it sold.

Andy


----------

